# Found a cockatiel - how to care for him



## Laffee Taffee (Jun 2, 2010)

I joined Talk Cockatiels but my account seem to be taking a long time to activate, so I figured I'd just ask a few questions here.

About a week ago, my boss caught a little cockatiel outside our barn. He was very skinny, very lathargic, didn't even try to fly away although he did run a little bit along the ground. No one at my barn has any experience with birds so I decided to take him in. I gave him a wide variety of food including seeds, pellets, fruit, and veggies but he's glued to the seeds. My guess is he probably hadn't eaten or drank since he got loose from wherever he came from (I live in SoCal).

A few questions are: do cockatiels need any kind of vitamin supplement? I just went to the pet store and got a general vitamin supplement for his water, but I wasn't sure if they need something specific, like how budgies need iodine. Also, do they need a lot of exercise or a ton of things to do? And can I eventually put him in with my budgie who has the big flight cage? I've got the cockatiel in a smaller cage that I'm using to tame him, but it'd be nice to put him with my budgie as long as cockatiels aren't aggressive to smaller birds.

He's coming along really well, I'm warming him up to me with millet and he's at the point where I can leave his cage open and he'll sit on the bar and sing, and he'll also hop onto my hand-held perch although he's still suspicious of my fingers 

Any advice is appreciated. I wanna make sure this guy has a really good home after what it looks like he went through. He was so fragile when we found him, that could very well have been his last day alive


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

Sadly i dont know anything about cockatiels. But it seems to me you are doing a good job by taking the little bird in and giving him a home. From what i have read they seem to eat pretty much the same as budgies. And i know people have kept cockatieis and budgies together. But someone on this forum will soon come along and help you. Who are more experienced than i am.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Cockatiels have a diet similar to budgies, though they do need a few sunflower seeds here and there. You can give your little guy the same kinds of vegetables that your budgie eats. You will find out that cockatiels are not as hyper as budgies tend to be. They are more laid back and are happy to perch on your shoulder and just chill. 
Mine are not into toys, but they do love toys they can shred, such as birdie kabob and willow sticks.
Did you try to find the little fellow's owner though?*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Found*

Separate your budgies and the tiel in different part of the house for 30 to 45 days. During which time a vet visit is in order and parasite treatment since the little guy has been in the wild this exposes him to the bird flu and other illnesses that can be transmitted to people as well as other birds. There is currently millions of chickens being put down to stop the spread of the bird flu. Wild birds can contact and carry. Along with the vet visit start a birdy first aid kit. Start the bird on electrolytes as well as the vitamins and probiotics to bring nutrients up to normal.

If the bird has a band you may want to try to contact the owner. 
Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## Laffee Taffee (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay that clears things up a lot, thanks! I was very shocked at how chill he is and that's why at first I was convinced he was somebody's personal pet. We knocked on the doors of several of the neighbors but no one claimed him. I know there's a bunch of aviaries all over the town, my guess is he might have escaped one of the aviaries. We see loose budgies all the time out here =[

I've got these guys separated for now. We're close to the riverbed and I know a few years ago we had a case of bird flu hit the riverbed, so I'm being very careful, keeping my tools separated and washing my hands after coming into contact with him or the cage. I had a good bird vet a million years ago, I'll have to hit him up again and see what he can do for this little guy


----------

